# SE III October 2010



## McEngr (Jun 28, 2010)

Since there are so few people on the structural forum actually participating these days, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those of us stressing over the SE III (SE II people are free to join too). My biggest question to you SE test takers is what study materials are you going to scour through in order to feel good about your preparedness. Here's my list and feel free to comment:

*1.	Concrete*

ACI 318-05

PCA NOTES ON ACI 318-05

2006 IBC Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings, Author: SK Ghosh

Seismic Detailing of Concrete Buildings, 2nd Edition, Author: David Fanella

*2.	Steel*

AISC 360-05

AISC 360 Design Examples (from Accompanying disk)

AISC Seismic Design Manual

AISC 341-05 Seismic Provisions

Structural Steel Design: LRFD Method, 2nd Edition, Author: McCormac

*3.	Masonry*

MDG5 – Masonry Designer’s Guide

ACI 530-05

Reinforced Masonry Design, 3rd Edition, Author: Schneider &amp; Dickey (OLD College Textbook)

*4.	Prestressed (My weakest subject – hardly any design practice in this area except a prestressed box-girder bridge)*

Prestressed Concrete – A Fundamental Approach, Author: Nawy 3rd Edition (Old College Textbook)

*5.	Wood*

NDS 2005

Breyer – 5th Edition

Simpson 2009-2010 Catalog

*6.	Foundations *

Principles of Foundation Engineering, 4th Edition, Author: Das

Foundation Engineering Handbook (IBC 2006)

Geotechnical Engineering Soil Mechanics, Author: Cernica

*7.	General Structural Analysis and Material-Specific Seismic Review*

SEAOC VOL I, II, &amp; III

SERM, 4th Edition, Author: Alan Williams

SEAW Review Course Notes

Seismic &amp; Wind Forces, 3rd Edition, Author: Alan Williams

Structural Analysis, 4th Edition – Author: Hibbeler

ASCE 7-05

IBC 2006


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 28, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Since there are so few people on the structural forum actually participating these days, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those of us stressing over the SE III (SE II people are free to join too). My biggest question to you SE test takers is what study materials are you going to scour through in order to feel good about your preparedness. Here's my list and feel free to comment:...


Here's my list:

1. Concrete

-Kaplan Design of reinforced Concrete Structures Review for the PE Exam - Williams

-ACI 318-05

-PCA notes on 318-05

2. Steel

-AISC Steel Construction Manual, 13th Edition

-Steel Design, 4th Edition - Segui

3. Masonry

-ACI 530-05

4. Prestressed

-PCI Design Handbook, 6th Edition

5. Wood

-NDS 2005 (Entire package of 4 books)

6. Foundations

-Binder of notes from college (Also, many of the other materials mentioned have foundations in them)

7. General Structural Analysis and Material-Specific Seismic Review

-AISC Seismic Design Manual

-IBC 2006

-ASCE 7-05

-PCA Seismic Detailing of Concrete Buildings, 2nd Edition - Fanella

-SERM

-Kaplan PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions, 6th Edition - Williams

-Kaplan Seismic Design Review for the PE Exam, 6th Edition - Williams

-2006 IBC Structural / Seismic Design Manual (Volumes 1-3)

-Codemasters by S.K. Ghosh:

--Seismic Design Category

--Seismic Design

--Woodframe Dwellings &amp; Townhouses (SDC A, B, and C)

--Woodframe Dwellings &amp; Townhouses (SDC D0, D1, D2)

--Residential Seismic Rehabilitation

--Wind Design Overview

--Strength Design for Masonry

--Allowable Stress Design for Masonry


----------



## McEngr (Jun 28, 2010)

Good list. How do you think the codemaster stuff is from Ghosh? I've always been curious...


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 29, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Good list. How do you think the codemaster stuff is from Ghosh? I've always been curious...


I think Ghosh's codemasters are great. They're very simple and step-by-step, which is excellent during a stressful exam. I used them quite a bit on the SEII. Are we the only two taking the SEIII this October?


----------



## McEngr (Jun 29, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > Good list. How do you think the codemaster stuff is from Ghosh? I've always been curious...
> ...


It appears that way. I'm going to check out those codemasters. It could help on vertical and horizontal irregularities...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys are not the only ones.

I'll be taking the CA version in October......


----------



## TTUEngr51 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm considering trying the Washington SE III in October. I'm awaiting SE II results to confirm. Any tips you guys can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## parthurvt (Jun 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention in my list above, I also have the SEAW course notes from last year.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been considering updating my MacGregor Concrete book with the new one written by James Wight. Can anyone attest to the quality, depth, and breadth of the new Wight book? I've bought 3 editions of MacGregor and have noticed Wight as being a coauthor with MacGregor on the 4th edition of "Reinforced Concrete Mechanics and Design".

Any input would be appreciated. OR, if anyone knows of a good resource for the ACI 318-05 in a textbook format, that would be great too.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Since there are so few people on the structural forum actually participating these days, I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those of us stressing over the SE III (SE II people are free to join too). My biggest question to you SE test takers is what study materials are you going to scour through in order to feel good about your preparedness. Here's my list and feel free to comment:
> *1.	Concrete*
> 
> ACI 318-05
> ...


McEngr,

I pretty much have the same things as you do.

How's studying going?


----------



## akareynolds (Jul 1, 2010)

I am also taking the WA SEIII in October - first time for me. I have pretty much the same references as listed previously


----------



## McEngr (Jul 1, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> I pretty much have the same things as you do.
> 
> How's studying going?



Not so good. I feel I'm much better in masonry design, wood design. I haven't designed a steel or concrete building in a while unless it has to do with a multi-story complicated wood/masonry structure. I'm so busy with work, I'm running into the same obstacles. Deadlines, deadlines, deadlines...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 2, 2010)

Same here man.

My hardest subject is masonry right now. Drawing those interaction diagrams for shearwalls are a pain. :smileyballs:


----------



## McEngr (Jul 2, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Same here man.
> My hardest subject is masonry right now. Drawing those interaction diagrams for shearwalls are a pain. :smileyballs:


Agreed! I wish there was some rule of thumb allowed in the code for quicker results... but I'm lazy.


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 2, 2010)

So the exam is in October, when does everything think they'll start studying hard?


----------



## McEngr (Jul 16, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> So the exam is in October, when does everything think they'll start studying hard?



Can anyone lament with me on how freaking busy they are that they can't study? It just seems like the projects don't go away. Sheesh!


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 16, 2010)

McEngr said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> > So the exam is in October, when does everything think they'll start studying hard?
> ...


Tell me about it, I'm still working on a California project that I submitted over a year a go! I'm hoping my schedule will open up in a few weeks to start studying.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Same here man.
> My hardest subject is masonry right now. Drawing those interaction diagrams for shearwalls are a pain. :smileyballs:


Kevo, I am not sure whether you are aware of NCMA Concrete Masonry Design Tables, I use it sometime for my design checks, they are pretty handy. I used it in my SE II as well. Here is the link and I am also attaching it's table of content 1 in this one and TOC2 next post: http://secure.ncma.org/source/Orders/Produ...il.cfm?pc=TR121

NCMA___Concrete_Masonry_Design_Table___TOC1.pdf


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Same here man.
> My hardest subject is masonry right now. Drawing those interaction diagrams for shearwalls are a pain. :smileyballs:



Here's TOC2 for Concrete Masonry Design Tables

Can anyone tell me if this is the last time WA and CA offering SE III?

I have recently passed both SE I and SE II in last year, and I am not sure whether i can even appear for SE III. Do you guys suggest to take SE III?

NCMA___Concrete_Masonry_Design_Table___TOC2.pdf


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 16, 2010)

structural_warrior said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here man.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that October 2011 is the last time SEIII will be offered in both WA and CA, so we have two more chances. I'm taking the SEIII because I'd really rather not have to take a whole new 16hr exam.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Jul 16, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> structural_warrior said:
> 
> 
> > kevo_55 said:
> ...


I have SE I and SE II under my belt. Do you think i will be able to take SE III or I have to take PE Civil to take it? Is WA and CA SE III are same or different? Can I get license in both states if I take any one of them?


----------



## teda (Jul 17, 2010)

Sometimes I hate CA SEIII and I am not planning to take it. We do not have projects requiring CA SE license, it will not gain profit eve I do have CA SE license. CA rule is tough and I am not qualified to take it even I am already licensed PE in CA and have passed SE-I and SE-II both. Wish your guys good luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2010)

structural_warrior said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here man.
> ...


Structural Warrior,

I don't happen to have that book, but it actually will not help because it is based on the 1999 MSJC. The 2005 MSJC requires a steel strain to be 4 times its normal strain for SRMSW subject to in-plane loadings. This is new to the 2005 MSJC. I do happen to have a fairly new masonry textbook which shows how to do this though. So, I am getting the hang of it.

To answer questions about the SE3. I know that WA has came out and stated that they will offer it for the last time on 10/2011. CA hasn't really gone as far as that.

The CA and WA exams are different, but equivalent. If you pass one, it's just like passing the other. WA is all essay, while CA is half MC and half essay. Both require for you to be a PE in that particular state before you can apply to take the SE3. WA's application is pretty easy while CA's app requires for you to get references for 3 other CA SE's.

The biggest kicker is that WA's passing rate is historically lower than CA's. Still, take it for what it is worth. You can't really link a passing rate to an individual.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 19, 2010)

Kevo, when I took the WA SE III, the pass rate was 22% while the CA SE III was near 50%. I don't understand the pass rate discrepancy, but I'd like to know why...


----------



## McEngr (Jul 19, 2010)

> I do happen to have a fairly new masonry textbook which shows how to do this though. So, I am getting the hang of it.


Hey Kevo, what book do you have?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 19, 2010)

McEngr,

I have: The Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook: 6th Edition. (ISBN # 0-940116-02-2)

It is not perfect, but it does the job.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys,

You have long lists. My list is a little bit shorter than that.

I have few questions regarding SE III Exam:

1- What is the best way to study for this exam especially for someone like me never did masonry or wood design?

2- In Washington Board website, I did not find anything about how many problems in the exam, building or bridges, .....etc. Was it there before?

3- Does Wind Load included in this exam? I mean how to generate the load?

4- In the exam, does it mentioned to you which design method (ASD or LRFD) you have to use to solve each problem or using certain load combinations?

5- Does it mentioned to you that to design the walls "masonry or concrete" as slender wall? If not, how do you know that the wall is slender or not especially that there is no concrete limits in the code to address that?

Thanks all


----------



## DPMenes (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can exclude doing any bridge problems? Or do you have to do some of each (buildings and bridges) on the SEIII? I'm dreading having to buy and learn the AASHTOE 4th edition LRFD blah blah updated etc. with revisions book. How many essay problems are there for the whole day?

Thanks


----------



## McEngr (Jul 20, 2010)

dm3415 said:


> Does anyone know if you can exclude doing any bridge problems? Or do you have to do some of each (buildings and bridges) on the SEIII? I'm dreading having to buy and learn the AASHTOE 4th edition LRFD blah blah updated etc. with revisions book. How many essay problems are there for the whole day?Thanks


In Oregon, they warn you before the test to not attempt any bridge problems because they aren't identified by the board. I think that in WA, you have a choice to do all bridge or all building.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on the ACI SP-17 Design Handbook? It's referenced in my SEAW Structural Exam Refresher Course Material and I'm wondering if it will add more insight and examples to what I already have in regards to seismic design.

Thanks!


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 21, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the ACI SP-17 Design Handbook? It's referenced in my SEAW Structural Exam Refresher Course Material and I'm wondering if it will add more insight and examples to what I already have in regards to seismic design.
> Thanks!


I'd be curious about this book as well. I have the kaplan books which appear to cover the same material, but with SP-17 directly from ACI it may be a good idea to purchase.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2010)

McEngr,

I thought that SP-17 was simply the column interaction diagrams and some examples on how to use them.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but these diagrams are published in most places these days. It might not be all that helpful.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> I thought that SP-17 was simply the column interaction diagrams and some examples on how to use them.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but these diagrams are published in most places these days. It might not be all that helpful.


Nope, the SP-17 is definitely the ACI Design Handbook.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2010)

> The 2005 MSJC requires a steel strain to be 4 times its normal strain for SRMSW subject to in-plane loadings. This is new to the 2005 MSJC. I do happen to have a fairly new masonry textbook which shows how to do this though. So, I am getting the hang of it.



Hey Kevo, could you reference where this is? Is it in chapter 1?


----------



## MOOK (Jul 21, 2010)

McEngr and Kevo_55

Any thoughts about my questions?

Thanks


----------



## MOOK (Jul 21, 2010)

Kevo_55

Did you buy this book "SEAOC Blue Book Seismic Design Recommendations"?

What do you think about it?

1- Is it different from IBC and ASCE? or it explains them?

2- Will it be useful for SE III WA exam?

3- Does it have solved problems?

Thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2010)

McEngr,

Ok, I googled the SP-17 and it is basically design aids for beams, columns, &amp; slabs for ACI 318-05. It seems like a nice book but I am not sure since I am doing things "long hand."

Oh, and the section in the MSJC for SRMSW with the 4x strain is section 3.3.3.5.3.

Mook,

I will be taking CA's version of the SE3, so I'm not sure about your bridge question. CA's version is 100% buildings.

The SEAOC Blue Book is quite a nice read which explains the reasoning behind everything seismic in older &amp; modern codes. It is not a reference that I would recommend that you take into the exam with you as it only has the CA structural engineer's association's recommendations for various items in it. It has no solved problems in it.

Whew, back to studying. :whipping:


----------



## MOOK (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Kevo for your answers

I checked ACI SP-17, it does not seem a book has advanced topics that would help in an exam like SE-III


----------



## greatjohn (Jul 22, 2010)

I am taking the Washington state SE III this October too. I have called the board office and they told me they do not provide any sample questions. Does anyone has some information to share? Thanks. John


----------



## MOOK (Jul 22, 2010)

greatjohn said:


> I am taking the Washington state SE III this October too. I have called the board office and they told me they do not provide any sample questions. Does anyone has some information to share? Thanks. John


As far as I know you get 3 essay problems in the morning and 3 essay problems afternoon. One of the three in the morning and in the afternoon is bridge problem. If you pick the bridge problem in the morning you have to pick the bridge problem afternoon.

I really could not find any format for the exam in WA board website, I even do not know if we can pick the design method "ASD" or "LRFD" or will be asked to follow certain method.

IF you have any more information please let me know. I have 5 questions about the exam, just scroll up a little bit.


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 23, 2010)

I've attached the SEAW course notes introduction, it lays out the SEIII format.

_1___Introduction.pdf


----------



## MOOK (Jul 23, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> I've attached the SEAW course notes introduction, it lays out the SEIII format.


In the attached file, wind load is included in the exam while in WA board website Wind load is not included. Which one is correct?


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 26, 2010)

MOOK said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> > I've attached the SEAW course notes introduction, it lays out the SEIII format.
> ...


The one on the board website shows that it was updated this year. The SEAW course notes I have are from last year, it looks like they removed wind load entirely. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 30, 2010)

So, after taking the exam, how did ya'll feel about your study materials? Was there books that you wish you would have gotten? What about books you didn't really use? I'm currently preparing to take the 2-day SE exam in April and am building my reference library.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am glad that I had what I had.

I tend to leave some books at home and never take them to the exam. (They are mainly used as study aids.)

I personally don't use the SERM for anything other than general concrete design, so it is somewhat of a waste.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 30, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I am glad that I had what I had.
> I tend to leave some books at home and never take them to the exam. (They are mainly used as study aids.)
> 
> I personally don't use the SERM for anything other than general concrete design, so it is somewhat of a waste.


Detailing of Masonry Shearwalls isn't bad in the SERM either.


----------

